# Scuba Internships in Pattaya



## Bond Girl (Aug 13, 2007)

We are currently looking at the option of doing a Scuba Instructor Internship with Aquanauts or similar establishment, most probably in 2009. 

We would be planning to relocate entirely to the Pattaya area initially whilst we complete our training but have the following concerns:-

1. VISAs - how easy is it to obtain a visa in Thailand and how long does it last for?
2. Pets - we have two small Lhasa Apso dogs, who MUST come with us. Aquanauts have told us that we *could* have them with us in the standard accomodation they give us, but space would be very limited and we would be better to consider renting a house. How easy is it to find a property to rent? Are many pet friendly? How safe is it in Thailand? And how easy is it to get pets into / out of Thailand from the UK? What are the veterinerary facilities like?
3. Savings - unfortunately, we have limited savings as we have a big mortgage to pay in the UK, but we are both earning good money and could easily switch our existing mortgage to interest only, rent the property out, etc. How much money would you recommend having in savings as a minimum? Internship will take between 3-4 months to complete, during which time we would need to fund rent, food, etc. 
4. Has anyone else completed the scuba diving internship? How did you find it? Was it worth it, etc? Did you find work straught afterwards?

Many thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

Pattaya is not exactly a great place for SCUBA diving but nonetheless....

1. VISAs - how easy is it to obtain a visa in Thailand and how long does it last for?

You really need to do alot of the research yourself as there are quite a few variables. If you're coming as a tourist, then you get 2 months plus one month. If you're able to get a business visa, which isn't easy, you can get a year.

2. Pets - we have two small Lhasa Apso dogs, who MUST come with us. Aquanauts have told us that we *could* have them with us in the standard accomodation they give us, but space would be very limited and we would be better to consider renting a house. How easy is it to find a property to rent? Are many pet friendly? How safe is it in Thailand? And how easy is it to get pets into / out of Thailand from the UK? What are the veterinerary facilities like?

Dogs are not viewed in the same light as in the west - THEY'RE DOGS and that's it. There are vets but you're going to need to look around for a good one. I've got a dog and she goes to the vet 1-2 per year.

3. Savings - unfortunately, we have limited savings as we have a big mortgage to pay in the UK, but we are both earning good money and could easily switch our existing mortgage to interest only, rent the property out, etc. How much money would you recommend having in savings as a minimum? Internship will take between 3-4 months to complete, during which time we would need to fund rent, food, etc. 

Again, numerous variables as I have no idea of what your lifestyle and bills are.

4. Has anyone else completed the scuba diving internship? How did you find it? Was it worth it, etc? Did you find work straught afterwards?

I know someone who did - while there is work, the PI and Indonesia are better.

Many thanks for any advice you can give.

No problem


----------

